# A slow blues lick for you



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a simple blues lick I enjoy playing. Jimi and SRV often played ideas similar to this. PDF and GP5 files available on my site.

http://www.dolphinstreet.com/guitar_video_lessons/lesson-76.php

The lick sounds good both slow and fast, I think.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Great stuff as usual. I wished you lived closer so I could take lessons from you (or at least jam and steal licks from you)! 

TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice site! I'll for sure check that out when I get home :smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice video - I'm going to try it out when I get home. Thats a pretty impressive list of lessons that you have. 

Your accent reminds me a little of Yngwie: "Unleash the fookin' fury!" :rockon2:


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! TG, you're only an hour away from me. Some Saturdays I go to Edmonton with a kid and I have to wait 1.5 hours with nothing to do... maybe we could hook up. That's on 7807 121 Avenue NW (Fort Road).

Thanks Bagpipe, that similarity would be because Yngwie and I come from the same place - Sweden. I moved 10 years ago.


----------

